# Windows 7 Issue - Can't install Windows 7 64bit Asus software/drivers



## fraya713 (Jan 14, 2010)

I just installed Windows 7 64 bit. I go to the asus website and try to install anything from their Windows 7 64 bit category and I get the following error.








Does anyone know what this is about? It doesn't make sense to me why none of this would work, if Asus labels it as Windows 7 64 bit software/drivers

My motherboard is a P6T Deluxe v2
http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=iRlP8RG9han6saZx&templete=2

thanks for the help and let me know if you need any other information.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2010)

i'd be checking to make sure you're actually running 7 x64






Notice how it states x64 lower down? check if yours is the same







DXdiag also shows it


----------



## fraya713 (Jan 14, 2010)

yep, 64 bit - shows in both dxdiag and system properties (either that or this is one hell of a 32 bit os that sees 12 gig of ram


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2010)

name some of the stuff you're running


AFUDOS sounds suspicously like a DOS based flashing tool to me...


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 14, 2010)

Well, that is a program that is supposed to be run in DOS mode...
Darn Blue Cat beat me again!


----------



## fraya713 (Jan 14, 2010)

hmm, appears to be user error on my part xD
Doesn't Asus use a program utility to flash your bios without it being run in DOS mode? at least from my experience..
So how do I go about running this program in DOS mode - darn this new fangled technology!


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 14, 2010)

Old tech is sometimes better.  You wouldn't want windows to fart while you are flashing your bios.
They might, but it ain't on the download page under utilites.

EDIT: 	ASUS Update V7.17.06 Install Program for Windows 32/64bit XP & 32/64bit Vista & 32/64bit 7... it is in the windows 7 64 bit section under utilities, should do the trick per the manual.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 14, 2010)

there is a flashing tool in the bios


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> there is a flashing tool in the bios



^ what he said.

Plug in a USB flash drive with the BIOS file on it, turn on the PC, go into the BIOS - select the flash menu, and away you go.

Its a feature i definitely miss since i moved from asus to DFI and gigabyte.


----------

